# 2-19 [The Bob Sykes Bully]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

My buddy Christian talked me into going out to Sykes for about an hour & fifteen minutes on Sunday afternoon. He's never caught a sheepshead before, so my goal was to get him on one. Unfortunately they were not cooperating. I missed several, but he couldn't quite get the hang of drifting his fiddler crab or feeling the bite. On my last cast, I ended up hooking what I thought was going to be the world's largest sheepshead. As soon as I got a glimpse of it I realized that it wasn't a sheepshead, but instead a fairly good sized black drum! Had an absolutely crazy battle with her for about seven minutes. Even had to free spool her for a while to try to get her to come out from the backside of a piling. End result: landed the fish, but destroyed all 15 feet of my fluoro leader & about 20 feet of my braid. Worth it! If I didn't have work, we definitely would have stayed a couple more hours!

*Tally for the Afternoon:*

*Me:* A big stone crab (no joke, it ate my fiddler) & a fat 31'' black drum
*Christian:* Donated plenty of (my) tackle to the pilings 

*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Donation to the pillings, that's great 😂

Good fish! Did y'all keep it?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice job we need to hook back up and catch some more sheeps


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

You da man Sawyer...WTG


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> Donation to the pillings, that's great 😂
> 
> Good fish! Did y'all keep it?


Yep, Christian was bent on eating it! So I cleaned it for him. He said it was great!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Nice job we need to hook back up and catch some more sheeps


Shoot me a text & let's get something planned man! Wait till you see the ones we got yesterday morning.


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

I bet that was a battle! Showed some skill there man, congrats


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

frugalphysio said:


> I bet that was a battle! Showed some skill there man, congrats


Thanks man, hoping I hook into another one on one of these next few trips!


----------

